# Bunny Bonding Diary...



## Paws&Claws

*One Day to Go*

Hi everyone! Ive decided to start a bonding diary  Ive decided to start bonding my 3 bunnies. Hunny & Sunny are already bonded after being together since birth and Bebe has been alone for a good few years after her previous owners never got her a friend and after people telling me she would never bond 

But after seeing her be so nice to Hunny through the cage bars and laying next to each other nicely through cage bars, i decided to give it ago. Sunny doesnt like Bebe so im expecting him to be the little bugger :lol:
Ive been speaking to Crofty and she has helped me with my checklist:


30" Cage
Water Bottle
Hay/Straw
Duvet
Blanket
Grooming Wipes

So tomorrow morning i will be giving all the bunnies a bath and a groom and the bonding will begin! :thumbup: Hopes are high at the moment and everything has been washed with vinegar and been given a good scrub 

*Wish me luck!*

Hunny & Sunny









Bebe


----------



## thedogsmother

Oooh what a good idea, maybe this thread could be a sticky as it would be helpful to other people wanting to bond their buns, people could pop their bonding tips etc on. I hope they will all be one big group hopping round that giant run when I next see them:thumbup:.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh what a good idea, maybe this thread could be a sticky as it would be helpful to other people wanting to bond their buns, people could pop their bonding tips etc on. I hope they will all be one big group hopping round that giant run when I next see them:thumbup:.


Im hoping so too  Bebe is a very lovely thing and Hunny is so nice with her, but Sunny gets all silly sometimes and tries to scratch her  I have a spray bottle too, incase theres a bit of a naughty moment 

*Any tips are welcome!* xx


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Im hoping so too  Bebe is a very lovely thing and Hunny is so nice with her, but Sunny gets all silly sometimes and tries to scratch her  I have a spray bottle too, incase theres a bit of a naughty moment
> 
> *Any tips are welcome!* xx


Are they neutered? I know Sarah had to have hers done before she bonded them.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Are they neutered? I know Sarah had to have hers done before she bonded them.


All bunnies have been neutered for over a year and a half now, so its a good time to do it :thumbup: x


----------



## K1nS

Good luck hun! I can't wait to see how they get on :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

K1nS said:


> Good luck hun! I can't wait to see how they get on :thumbup:


Thank you  x


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Are they neutered? I know Sarah had to have hers done before she bonded them.


I thought my ears were burning :lol:

Good luck hun x

Cant wait to see piccies. If you need any help, just shout  :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws

srhdufe said:


> I thought my ears were burning :lol:
> 
> Good luck hun x
> 
> Cant wait to see piccies. If you need any help, just shout  :lol:


Ta, ive just got some better grooming wipes for small animals at pets at home :thumbup: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Ta, ive just got some better grooming wipes for small animals at pets at home :thumbup: x


Did you pay for them?:lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Did you pay for them?:lol:.


 :lol:

Of course i did! haha x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Less then 12 hours! Feeling nervous about putting them together for the first time! Scared of the fighting  x


----------



## srhdufe

Those grooming wipes smell lovely (silver packet??)
They are great. I use them mainly for Jacob as he likes to go and sit in his litter tray and his feet get soaked in pee


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 1*

Hi everyone! Well i groomed bebe which took me a little longer then usual as she had decided to sit in her litter tray  I rubbed all of them with a grooming wipe and made sure they all didnt smell 

I prepared the cage:


















After a groom i put them together 


















We have had a couple of scuff but only minor, bit of scratching seems to be the only thing they are doing. Theyve been together for about an hour now and are starting the relax.

One thing i have noticed is that bebe and hunny keep touching noses together and lowering there heads, nothing ever seems to happen between them but i just wondered what it was 

Sunny is being the bugger and starting most the scruffs and bebe is sticking up for herself, however hunny seems to be happy with both of them. Sunny has been grooming hunny but i havent seen anyone grooming bebe yet 

Hunny and bebe are sat close together at the moment and sunny is sat sulking at the other end of the cage :lol:

So far id say we are going well :thumbup: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Awwww how cute do they look together, they are probably thinking that they prefer their hutches to that cage though


----------



## Paws&Claws

We have lots of digging going on too  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Still doing okay, couple of scratches now and again but nothing major. Starting to calm down though and beginning to lay down 

Im giving them a quick squirt of water with the spray bottle and a firm 'NO' when they do something naughty and they seperate and sulk for a minute :lol: Bebe is making herself comfy though and is rolling over and taking naps so i think shes doing very well to say shes not had a friend for about 4 years x


----------



## frags

Sounds like its going well, just relax and enjoy as its not as hard as we think lol i was crapping myself before id bonded woody n jessie but it was so easy.


----------



## Paws&Claws

frags said:


> Sounds like its going well, just relax and enjoy as its not as hard as we think lol i was crapping myself before id bonded woody n jessie but it was so easy.


Thank you 
They just seem to scratch each other if they have a scuff, theres been no fighting or pulling of fur and they seem to be getting tired now so they are starting to lay down more.

We are taking shifts at the moment  ive been watching them since 11am and my sister is now going to watch them for abit while i get a drink and take the dogs out etc :lol:

Any advise is welcome  x


----------



## frags

Paws&Claws said:


> Any advise is welcome  x


Wrong person to ask lol only ever bonded 1 set with advise from everyone here  like i say just relax im sure it will be fine x


----------



## srhdufe

Sounds like all is going well hun x

I bet they will love it when they can all play together


----------



## Paws&Claws

ooo good im glad they are doing okay 

Ive got another blanket in the wash at the moment so i can change the blanket before bed.. would that be ok? its not going to effect any smells or anything is it?  x


----------



## srhdufe

Paws&Claws said:


> ooo good im glad they are doing okay
> 
> Ive got another blanket in the wash at the moment so i can change the blanket before bed.. would that be ok? its not going to effect any smells or anything is it?  x


Should be fine hun x

It seems to be going very well. If they were going to hate each other, you would know by now as they would have already been fighting 

It sounds like they will soon be in love x


----------



## Paws&Claws

srhdufe said:


> Should be fine hun x
> 
> It seems to be going very well. If they were going to hate each other, you would know by now as they would have already been fighting
> 
> It sounds like they will soon be in love x


yey! 

Hunny & Sunny are staying one side of the cage and Bebe at the other but they are all sharing hay and moving around now and again. So im hoping they settle 

They seem to just jump at the same time near each other? I duno if they are trying to scratch or trying to play lol

Im stopping Sunny from humping Hunny because i think that might cause some friction, is that ok?  x


----------



## srhdufe

Paws&Claws said:


> Im stopping Sunny from humping Hunny because i think that might cause some friction, is that ok?  x


Thats fine 
It will prob be a dominance thing, but it's ok to stop it


----------



## Paws&Claws

srhdufe said:


> Thats fine
> It will prob be a dominance thing, but it's ok to stop it


Oh good im glad im doing okay 
Had no problems with any of them since the last post i made :thumbup: 2 out of 3 bunnies are starting to fall asleep  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!  

Just caught one of hunny or sunny licking bebe!!!!!!  having a proper good groom!!!!   Got a feeling it was Sunny too!!!   xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

7 and a half hours later we have some tired bunnies, who are doing the occasional calm sniff and the scratching has calmed down alot 
Going very well so far, they are keeping there distance alittle but they are sharing hay nicely (excuse the poos in the pictures ) x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Hunny & Bebe are getting on amazingly!! They are grooming and cuddling!  Girls are sticking together and everytime Sunny tries to hump Hunny, Hunny hides behind Bebe  Sunny then wont dare try get her :lol: Caught Hunny grooming Bebe a minute ago!


----------



## BattleKat

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh what a good idea, maybe this thread could be a sticky as it would be helpful to other people wanting to bond their buns, people could pop their bonding tips etc on. I hope they will all be one big group hopping round that giant run when I next see them:thumbup:.


ooh fantastic idea!
I posted on another forum about doing a bonding sticky and it would be really useful here too.

the gist of what I put on the other forum:
I thought it would be a really good idea if people experienced in bonding might be interested in making a bonding sticky? Just general advice, an FAQ type bit, maybe videos of acceptable and none acceptable behaviour and links to bonding diaries like this one.
Not necessarily for everyone to be able to post in, rather a few people who can add useful information. It could be used as a first port of call for those seeking general advice on bonding.

Op, I will be very interested in this thread as I'm looking to bond a trio soon myself, my two girls have been together since birth and they and the new buck all lie next to each other through their runs. During their meeting it was obvious one girl was absolutely in love with him and in another meeting since it was also obvious the other girl is not going to do this without a fight, uncanny  
your thread has come at just the right time!


----------



## Paws&Claws

BattleKat said:


> ooh fantastic idea!
> I posted on another forum about doing a bonding sticky and it would be really useful here too.
> 
> the gist of what I put on the other forum:
> I thought it would be a really good idea if people experienced in bonding might be interested in making a bonding sticky? Just general advice, an FAQ type bit, maybe videos of acceptable and none acceptable behaviour and links to bonding diaries like this one.
> Not necessarily for everyone to be able to post in, rather a few people who can add useful information. It could be used as a first port of call for those seeking general advice on bonding.
> 
> Op, I will be very interested in this thread as I'm looking to bond a trio soon myself, my two girls have been together since birth and they and the new buck all lie next to each other through their runs. During their meeting it was obvious one girl was absolutely in love with him and in another meeting since it was also obvious the other girl is not going to do this without a fight, uncanny
> your thread has come at just the right time!


Ive never bonded rabbits before, so this is a new experience for me 
The girls are getting on so well and Sunny is starting to behave himself 

Weve had no scuffs for a while now :thumbup: however Bebe rabbit seems to be making a sniffle noise (3 times in the 7 hours) which i think is her nose being wet from spraying sunny when he was naughty  x


----------



## hazyreality

Sounds good 

Its not really as hard as it seems when you come down to doing it  
Keeping an eye on 6 is awkward tho, lmao, you always end up spraying the wrong one! 

Just remember not to give them too much space too soon 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Its not really as hard as it seems when you come down to doing it
> Keeping an eye on 6 is awkward tho, lmao, you always end up spraying the wrong one!
> 
> Just remember not to give them too much space too soon
> 
> *Heidi*


I wont do  They are staying in that cage for the night and all of tomorrow until they can go afew hours with no scuffs. Then they are being moved up a cage size  i have the next cage up from the 30" so its not too big of a step :thumbup: x


----------



## hazyreality

Sound like you have it planned out 
I just dived in at the deep end! lmao

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Sound like you have it planned out
> I just dived in at the deep end! lmao
> 
> *Heidi*


I feel like i have done tbh! but u vs 6 and me vs 3 is alot different lol x


----------



## hazyreality

lol, well it was me vs 2 then vs 3 then vs 5 then vs 6! lmao! 

Rascal has been involved in all of them, lmao!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> lol, well it was me vs 2 then vs 3 then vs 5 then vs 6! lmao!
> 
> Rascal has been involved in all of them, lmao!
> 
> *Heidi*


sounds a little rascal to me :lol: x


----------



## hazyreality

He is, the only way to describe him is cheeky! He supposidly couldnt live with another rabbit! He was supposed to have nearly killed another rabbit! They were going to rehome him as a singlebun.

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> He is, the only way to describe him is cheeky! He supposidly couldnt live with another rabbit! He was supposed to have nearly killed another rabbit! They were going to rehome him as a singlebun.
> 
> *Heidi*


Shows what they know tbh  Bebe was not suppose to be able to bond because shes been alone for so long :lol: well soon find out tho wont we  x


----------



## hazyreality

Well sounds like they were wrong so far 

Keep up the good work!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Well sounds like they were wrong so far
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> *Heidi*


Thank you  im not doing much tbh :lol: x


----------



## hazyreality

lol, I know but you are staying chilled about it!
I'm off to bed, got work 2moro, will check in after work to see how they are 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> lol, I know but you are staying chilled about it!
> I'm off to bed, got work 2moro, will check in after work to see how they are
> 
> *Heidi*


im chilled because they are chilled :lol: lol night night xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

*End of Day 1*

Well todays been a great start! All scuffs have now stopped and weve been scuff clear for about 3 or 4 hours now  Hunny has been grooming Bebe and Ive just spotted Sunny grooming and cuddling up to Bebe 

I think they have all got use to each other and they are all being lovely to each other now  They are staying in the 30" cage tonight and i maybe bumping them up to the next cage up tomorrow because they have behaved so well.

I have started thinking about where they will live together after bonding. I dont want to split them up into there seperate cages again, so ive decided to push both cages together and make a hole in the side of each cage and make it into one big cage  They are indoor rabbits so we dont have to worry about rain or cold getting in to the cage so it should be a good job. I will of course wait until the end of bonding before i start sawing the cages haha

Hoping the night goes well now, im taking the cage up to my room so i will hear them being naughty if they are at all  I will update in 12 hrs!  night xx


----------



## crofty

You are doing brilliantly hun 

Remember to take things slowly, digging in the cage etc is normal, they'd do that on their own i wouldnt worry. You are doing everything right. They just need to sort out a peking order so you may have some more little scuffles to come but keep at it, its taken me nearly three weeks to get my four in the shed!! You know your bunnies best you just need to judge how settled they are and remember when you do move them up a size cage it may make them a little unsettled again to start with so keep an eye on them  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 2*

Well i took the cage upstairs to my room so i could keep an eye on them last night and i think it confused them alittle but they soon settled. I took them some food up and knew it would proberbly cause a scuff. As soon as the smell of cellery and spinach came into my room Bebe got over excited  we can a couple scuffs but when they calmed down i gave each rabbit there own bit of cellery and ensured they didnt nick each others. Then i moved on to giving them spinach and finally there pellets. They all behaved very well when they were eatting and calmed down again when they were done 

I left the lamp on in my room so i could see them when i woke up and i woke up regular just to check them  they were very good and i only woke up twice to break up a scuff. All the scuffs have been just pawing each other, weve had no fur pulling or biting which is good. They only injury we have (if you can call it that) is a scab that bebe had near her eye (she scratched herself too hard the other day) had come off and bled a tiny bit, but as soon as the other bunnies noticed it, it was soon cleaned up by them :lol:

Sunny has come around to Bebe and ive caught him grooming her a good couple of times now, Hunny seems to be getting abit jealous as shes started humping Sunny (i think to claim its her man ) There no aggression or anything between the girls and so far i think Hunny is the bottom of the order as shes easy going and doesnt attack anyone, and the next up i think is Bebe who lets Sunny pretend to be the boss but if he goes over board she tells him off and he soon behaves :lol: (much like the relationship between me and my bf) haha!

Going very well, and it was cuddles all round last night between them. Im keeping them in this cage today (and tonight) to ensure no more scuffs. Thinking about moving them to the bigger cage tomorrow morning  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Everything still going well  just about to change there sheets  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Changed the bunnies sheets and while i was doing it i put them in the bigger cage for a few minutes and they were fine in the big cage  so hoping to move them in there tomorrow!

Nice Clean Covers









Lots of Grooming and Cuddles


----------



## jemma_79

Bonding diary - great idea! I will need this when I bond Dusty and Willow. Got Dusty 'done' today infact!


----------



## Paws&Claws

jemma_79 said:


> Bonding diary - great idea! I will need this when I bond Dusty and Willow. Got Dusty 'done' today infact!


Yey! :thumbup: Dusty doing okay after her op?  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Had there first proper scuff a moment ago. Sunny was being a naughty boy and tried humping Hunny, so Hunny ran to hide behind Bebe and Sunny jumped on Bebe and Bebe wasnt happy. So a big jumping around happened and some fur was pulled. I said NO and squirted them with water..

as soon as i did.. they stopped and began cleaning each other  They are grooming themselves now and i can see no injuries, so i presume its just bruised egos :lol: Ill give them a check over in a minute to make sure x


----------



## K1nS

awww it sounds like they are getting on really well! I take it if your going to do this you need time off work so you can keep an eye on them all the time? I would love to get a bun friend for Smudge some day, gotta work on my bf first though coz he isn't too keen on me getting anymore pets lol


----------



## Paws&Claws

K1nS said:


> awww it sounds like they are getting on really well! I take it if your going to do this you need time off work so you can keep an eye on them all the time? I would love to get a bun friend for Smudge some day, gotta work on my bf first though coz he isn't too keen on me getting anymore pets lol


Id say so or you'd need someone to watch them in the day for you. But the first couple of nights ive had to wake up at 4am because theres been a small scuff etc so i wouldnt like to think of getting up at 8am to go to work. Luckly ive just finished uni and about to graduate before getting a job so i thought it was the best time to do it :thumbup: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 3*

Well last night they had there first proper scuff which involved abit of fur pulling. Everyone was okay and i didnt seperate them. Sunny has started to calm down and has been very polite to his ladies now, however Hunny has now started to have a go at Bebe now and again. Im abit gutted that shes started as she was doing so well. Sunny has now stopped humping Hunny but Hunny has now decided to start trying to hump Sunny. I think this has something to do with being the top bunny :crying:

I think Hunny will calm down again soon and they will learn to live together. Ive only had 1 fur pulling scuff and the rest have been little scratches now and again.

A good improvement was made with the eating last night though. :thumbup: I did the same as the previous night and fed them all by hand through the cage bars. Bebe usually gets abit funny about other bunnies nicking her veg, but last night Sunny hop'ed over to her and sat next to her eating bits of carrot and pellets :scared: Bebe wasnt bothered and they both sat next to each other for a good 5 minutes sharing food :thumbup: Im very pleased with this and im hoping tonight Hunny might come around and they may all eat together.

Ive decided to keep them in the 30" cage until they go over 6 hours without a scuff. I think this would be the best idea before bumping them up a cage size  x


----------



## hazyreality

Sounds like a good plan keeping them in the smaller one for now, if they are still having scuffs 
It sounds as if its going well tho, they are accepting each other quite well 

*Heidi*


----------



## K1nS

To me it sounds like they are getting on really well, I thought there would have been alot more fighting than there is :thumbup: I agree though I think its best to keep them in that cage for now, your doing a great job with them though hun so keep it up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

Ta guys 

Ive changed there covers and cleaned the cage again with vinegar. They seem to be doing well. Sunny is treating both ladies very nicely and im hoping Hunny comes round again. The only scuff that they are having are if Hunny tries to hump Sunny and they end up chasing each other which gets Bebe involved. A quick spray of each rabbit and they stop and begin grooming each other 

Hoping that feeding goes well again tonight and im hoping the quiet nights continue 
Im at a dog show all day tomorrow, so to ensure i dont have to split them up or not watch them, my nan is bunny-sitting for me :lol: im hoping they will be very good for her, as we seem to be squirting them less and less now  x


----------



## crofty

They are just sorting out who's boss, you're doing great!!


----------



## Paws&Claws

crofty said:


> They are just sorting out who's boss, you're doing great!!


Oh good im glad that normal lol 
They seem to calmly eat hay and straw together now and are happy to chill next to each other. They groom each other now and again but i havent seen Bebe groom anyone yet, but she keeps wanting them to groom her :lol:

I havent had to squirt them since before changing there sheets :thumbup: Any scuffs are just scratches and now usually anything more 

Bought them some lovely spinach and cellery for tea tonight xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 4*

We had a good feeding last night, no scuffs over food at all :thumbup: everyone sat and waited to have there food and they all sat in a row  They all settled for bed nice with just the odd scuff. Last night they only woke me twice. Once was them scuffing alittle and the second time was Bebe stamping her feet at something 

They did very well last night and this morning they all seem relaxed. Im hoping today that Hunny will come around and everyone will get along :thumbup:

They are going for a 10 minute car drive to my nans this morning and she will be watching them today  Im hoping the car journey makes them stick together and they all end up cuddling hehe xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

Hi everyone!
Just got back from my nans with the rabbits. She said they didnt need squirting once today!  She said all they had been doing is grooming each other and eating hay! All bunnies are fine and happy and they cuddled in the car journeys! YEY!  Hoping to have a good night tonight too! x


----------



## K1nS

I'm really glad they got on so well at yours nans! Maybe with a different enviroment its made them closer?


----------



## hazyreality

The car ride would have bonded them more, so they should have been better at you nans, and even better after you get them home. I wouldnt bond now without taking them out in the car!!! lol.
Hopefully they can move to the bigger cage tomorrow 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 5*

The bunnies were brilliant since coming home from my nans, has no problems all evening. However when it got to the night time it was abit of a different story. They woke me up a good few times in the night trying to hump each other and making a grunting sound :crying: They didnt bite each other or pull fur or even scratch! It was litrally just trying to hump and make the sound. I sprayed them with water and a good NO seemed to stop them but they just kept trying over and over  They were fine this morning but i had no one to watch them today and i had to be out so i seperated the cage into 2 sections with Hunny & Sunny in one bit and Bebe in another. They shared food very well today and last night and im hoping the slight seperation wont do any harm since they were still together. But if it does then well sort it out  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Grunting has calmed down alot now. So im going to set up a neutral cage and put them back in together so i can watch them before bed. All the bunnies are quite happy and ive made sure theyve all had a good dinner again 

Ive been reading up on rabbit body language and Bebe seems very relaxed and happy for the other two to be around which im really pleased about!  Hopes are high again and the bunnies will have a treat of a carrot tonight after being good  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 6*

I put the bunnies back together last night before bed as i didnt want them going back to there claimed areas etc and messing everything up. Soooo i prepared *the BIGGER cage* last night (37 inch) and made sure to give it a good once over with the vinegar. Neutral bedding and bottle etc 










Put them together at about midnight and watched them in my room in bed 

There is NO problem with feeding and they all happily shared spinach and pellets last night 










Then when i was about to turn the light off for bed i caught all 3 laid out next to each other :thumbup: (sorry the pictures abit dark, hunny is on oneside of bebe and sunny is on the other lol)










The only thing that seems to be happening is a grunting sound when Sunny humps Hunny. This is now calming down and it doesnt start becoming aggressive. We have had no hair pulling, or biting. There has been no scratching at all for about a day now.

Lots of grooming going on and Bebe gets a lovely groom now and again by the other two. We have lovely submissive behaviour going on and its all very relaxed today :thumbup:

I dont think they realise they have been moved up a cage size :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

We have had *NO* disagreements all day in the big cage!!   

All bunnies are happy to have a cuddle and have some hay together 

Atm Bebe and Hunny are laid out next to each other and Sunny is sat washing himself  Just about to move the cage upstairs and get some veg ready for them to munch  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 7 - 1 week later*

Well the bunnies did brilliant last night! They didnt wake me up once!  They calmly laid next to each other and slept, they groomed each other and had dinner together with no problems! Im so proud of them!  Will keep them in this cage for now but im thinking about bumping them up again soon  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

We've had no problems again today! No disagreements, no scratching, no grunting, no humping, no nothing!   

They all had a lovely dinner together and Hunny & Bebe had a cuddle while Sunny was finishing the pellets off 

Only thing im a little concerned about is that i think i heard Bebe sneeze  She only did it the once, and the only thing different in the cage/around is the hay ive put in?  maybe that has something to do with it? what do you guys think? 

Going to bunny proof my bedroom tomorrow and let them run around the floor tomorrow evening to give them a little bit more room  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 8*

Well last night the bunnies ate there dinner nicely together out of a bowl and today they have enjoyed playing in a box (i wanted to see how they acted around toys) theyve all been brilliant and ive had no problems!

Last night i wasnt woke up at all and when i checked on them in the night they were all laid out cuddling together  Think im going to give them the floor of my room tonight and see how they go  x


----------



## crofty

Fingers and toes crossed for you, all sounds very positive


----------



## Paws&Claws

crofty said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you, all sounds very positive


Everythings going great! Going to see how they do with my bedroom floor this evening, then i think the next step space wise is to put them into one of the cages all together. Im going to de-scent it all and make sure everythings scrubed to perfection before i put them together. Then if that works out ok the other cage will be introduced, then the next step will be the run outside! :thumbup:

Theyve been sooooo good! Just shows what some people know when they said Bebe would proberbly never bond as she has been alone for so long! :lol: x


----------



## hazyreality

Havent been on here for a few days.
Sounds like everything is going great 

Its annoying when people say that a bun cant be bonded and you prove it can, you think if they gave it a chance, it could have had a friend sooner!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Havent been on here for a few days.
> Sounds like everything is going great
> 
> Its annoying when people say that a bun cant be bonded and you prove it can, you think if they gave it a chance, it could have had a friend sooner!
> 
> *Heidi*


I know!  I asked a rescue and they said no, i asked at pets at home (obviously they dont know owt) they said no, asked 2 vets and they all said no too. 

I wouldnt mind but Bebe has been the easiest to bond! Shes only had a scratch at the other 2 if they start it! Otherwise she wasnt bothered! :lol: x


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> I know!  I asked a rescue and they said no, i asked at pets at home (obviously they dont know owt) they said no, asked 2 vets and they all said no too.
> 
> I wouldnt mind but Bebe has been the easiest to bond! Shes only had a scratch at the other 2 if they start it! Otherwise she wasnt bothered! :lol: x


Same as Rascal, he was un-bondable and he is so chilled out with everyone else. The frenchies have stolen his shelf(he used to have it all to himself, but now they are always up there with him) and he just lets them! The 3 lops are always together at the moment, the only one who doesnt join in with the cuddles is Gyspy but then she never has!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Same as Rascal, he was un-bondable and he is so chilled out with everyone else. The frenchies have stolen his shelf(he used to have it all to himself, but now they are always up there with him) and he just lets them! The 3 lops are always together at the moment, the only one who doesnt join in with the cuddles is Gyspy but then she never has!
> 
> *Heidi*


Aw they sound like a happy fuzzie family!  :thumbup:

wish id have bonded them sooner tbh  x


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw they sound like a happy fuzzie family!  :thumbup:
> 
> wish id have bonded them sooner tbh  x


They are a happy family  Gyp is just grouchy! Marley's (her sister) been great, lol.
You were told you couldnt, thats why you didnt, but at least she has a chance to be with other buns now  thats the main thing!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 9*

Last night the bunnies had the run of my bed room floor  they all did very well and ate nicely together, nibble a box together and then ended up jumping back in the cage and having a cuddle at bed time  They were jumping really high in the air and running around the room fast!  It was great to see!

We had no incidents and everything went fine :thumbup:

As for today.... i might have accidently on purpose... put them in the run together to see how they got on.......  :lol:









































































I sat outside with them for an hour and i didnt have one incident so now i am checking on them every 10 minutes to see how they are doing :thumbup: They are sunbathing at the moment!

I will take more pictures when my camera battery is charged! :thumbup:  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuddles in the tent made from the clothes horse :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

Awwww hun they are gorgeous and its sooo lovely to see them together, they are such lucky buns to have an owner who is willing to put the work into bonding them that you have xx.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww hun they are gorgeous and its sooo lovely to see them together, they are such lucky buns to have an owner who is willing to put the work into bonding them that you have xx.


:blushing: ta 

They have been brilliant and theyve been in the run now for about 4 hours and theres not been one scuff! :thumbup: All happily laid in the shade having a cuddle 

Going to clean out a cage this afternoon and set it up for a test run tonight :thumbup: Im hoping for no problems :thumbup: x


----------



## hazyreality

Thats great  they look happy together anyway 

Well done 

*heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

Just scrubbed the cage with vinegar and put neutral toys/hay etc in and ive just put them in  Theyve been together for about 30 minutes now and there has been no problems  hoping that Sunny doesnt get funny about Bebe being in HIS cage, but i really scrubbed everywhere with vinegar so i think it should be okay! 

Had no scuffs yet and at the moment all 3 bunnies are laid out because they are so tired from being in the run all afternoon  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

They are getting on very well and weve had no scuffs as far as i know.
Everyones grooming everyone else and everyone is happy.

Will be feeding them soon and it will be the first night tonight where i will *not* be watching them :eek6: so hoping everything will go okay!

Here are the bunnies in Hunny & Sunnys cage...


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 10*

Well I put the bunnies together in the cage and i had no problems at all. No being bossy, no scratching or anything!  Bunnies dont mind being together and they are grooming each other very nicely and cuddling together when its bed time!

I went to bed just after 1am, after watching them eat there dinner nicely. I was abit scared they might start being naughty in the night so i woke up at 4am to check on them, and they were very happy sleeping together and cuddling and they looked horrified when i turned the light on :lol:

Got up at 9am and they were all nibbling hay and being relaxed.   Going to introduce some more toys today and see how they get on with things they can nibble  x


----------



## K1nS

wow thats great! I haven't checked this thread for a while but after catching up now they seem to be getting on so well! All your hard work seems to be paying off now :thumbup: They look great together


----------



## srhdufe

They are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## hazyreality

Looking good 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82

well done  it looks promising!


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 11*

Thanks everyone! All the bunnies ate there dinner very well yesterday and Sunny is being polite and lets his girls eat first, then he goes and eats the pellets lol :lol:

No problems at all and they are very happy cuddling together at night  Hoping to put both cages together soon so they can have lots of room to play  x


----------



## K1nS

Great stuff! I can't wait to see pics of your next set-up :thumbup:


----------



## crofty

Sounds like you may have done it!!! Well done im so pleased for you :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

crofty said:


> Sounds like you may have done it!!! Well done im so pleased for you :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Yipeee! Ive had no problems today and theyve been laid chilling again. The weathers been abit funny today so they cant be out in the run, hoping tomorrow perks up though so they can be out in the run and we can change the cages!

The cage they are in at the moment is Hunny & Sunnys cage, there is another one of the same size next to it so we are hoping to push them together and make them into one big cage :thumbup: We are going to put a shutter door thing in the middle so if the cages need to be seperate again then they can be  x


----------



## crofty

Paws&Claws said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yipeee! Ive had no problems today and theyve been laid chilling again. The weathers been abit funny today so they cant be out in the run, hoping tomorrow perks up though so they can be out in the run and we can change the cages!
> 
> The cage they are in at the moment is Hunny & Sunnys cage, there is another one of the same size next to it so we are hoping to push them together and make them into one big cage :thumbup: We are going to put a shutter door thing in the middle so if the cages need to be seperate again then they can be  x


Think positive, you've come a long way already and held your nerve better than i did.... im only just recovering from 3 weeks of worry, tears, tantrums and stress!!! lol  Its worth it, promise!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 12*

Done really well again! I thought there was going to be a scuff over brocolli last night as 2 rabbits went for the same piece, however one rabbit let the other have it and decided another piece looked better anyway 

They are out in the run again today as the weather is sunny but cool with the breeze so its perfect for them to be running around in 

Hoping today we might try sort the other cage out and get them put together as one big cage  x


----------



## K1nS

Sounds good


----------



## Paws&Claws

Unfortunatly didnt have time to do the cages today (My sisters birthday tomorrow and weve been wrapping presents ) But i did have time to take some pictures of the bunnies enjoying the run together today 

Having a cuddle


















Nosey Bunny!









Show Bunny!


















Nosey Bunny..




































'I've got a box!!' 


















Hiding from Mummy..













































Run!









 x


----------



## thedogsmother

Those pics are gorgeous hun, they all seem so relaxed, I think you need to give them and yourself a pat on the back:thumbup:.


----------



## crofty

Yay what lovely pics!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

Thanks guys!  They are back in the cage now as its started getting a little bit nippy out, and the neighbours are having a BBQ and the smokes coming over the fence, so thought it best to bring them in for there tea and get settles for bed 

They are sat chewing a box atm so they havent settled yet :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 13*

Happy bunnies today  All ate nicely and hoping they will be out in the run again today  Nice and sunny here so lets hope it says nice all day!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 14*

Everythings still going okay! Bunnies are doing very well and have been in the run all day today again 

Only a couple of things concern me.. first one is Sunny seems to have a line of fur that seems to be coming out?  its along his hips? No bits or scratches or anything? And ive seen no fur pulling so im not sure what it is? 

Also Bebe is going to the groomers on thursday.. im not sure whether to let her go alone or take the rest of the bunnies with her? Shes there for a while so i dont think it wud be right to take all of them? But in the same way i dont want to ruin the bonding?  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

anyone?  x


----------



## Guest

Not too sure on the line of fur issue, could it be where he is moulting, or is the fur completly missing?
Personally I wouldn't split them this early in the bond (I am by no means an expert tho, I have only done one bond and am in the process of another) 
Can you not put the groomers off until the bond is stronger? If not I would take them all along, but I am sure someone with more experience will be along shortly to advise you :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> Not too sure on the line of fur issue, could it be where he is moulting, or is the fur completly missing?
> Personally I wouldn't split them this early in the bond (I am by no means an expert tho, I have only done one bond and am in the process of another)
> Can you not put the groomers off until the bond is stronger? If not I would take them all along, but I am sure someone with more experience will be along shortly to advise you :thumbup:


The fur looks like its moulting  theres no skin on show or any cuts or anything? 

They have got on amazingly and ive had no trouble with them, but i dont like the idea of Hunny & Sunny being stuck together in a small cage while Bebe is being groomed and they are no where near each other anyway? 

Bebe is an albino angora so when she needs a proper grooming she *HAS* to go lol :lol: x


----------



## Guest

Not sure what to advise on the grooming then, you know your rabbits better than anyone so I'm sure you will make the right choice.
I wouldn't worry about the line of fur tho, Rhythm and Reed get some really funky moult lines. They loose the fur around their eyes first (it looks like they are wearing goggles :lol and then the fur line will gradually work its way back :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> Not sure what to advise on the grooming then, you know your rabbits better than anyone so I'm sure you will make the right choice.
> I wouldn't worry about the line of fur tho, Rhythm and Reed get some really funky moult lines. They loose the fur around their eyes first (it looks like they are wearing goggles :lol and then the fur line will gradually work its way back :thumbup:


I think i might delay it a week, and give her a good groom to the best i can do. Ill give hunny & sunny a groom too and then maybe they wont get confused and stuff  Ill also groom Sunny so maybe he wont have the funky line on his back  :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Two Weeks Later*

All happily sunbathing again today!  All getting on great! The 2 girls are grooming each other and hate being seperated atm :lol: i think they are getting on like sisters! (doing each others hair etc :lol Cuddles all round for everyone though! 

Another thing ive noticed, is usually all the rabbits dont mind be picking them up and having a cuddle, but over the past couple of days when i have picked Hunny up to put her in the run she has grunted at me  :crying: Im not sure what thats about but i know im not hurting her?  x


----------



## Tink82

Paws&Claws said:


> *Two Weeks Later*
> 
> All happily sunbathing again today!  All getting on great! The 2 girls are grooming each other and hate being seperated atm :lol: i think they are getting on like sisters! (doing each others hair etc :lol Cuddles all round for everyone though!
> 
> Another thing ive noticed, is usually all the rabbits dont mind be picking them up and having a cuddle, but over the past couple of days when i have picked Hunny up to put her in the run she has grunted at me  :crying: Im not sure what thats about but i know im not hurting her?  x


I'm not sure, but Rosie is more distant from us now after bonding, she is not really interested in us and just runs away


----------



## Guest

Bluey used to be a complete softy, but since bonding with the girls he prefers to spend his time snuggled up to them. So long as she is her usual self in all other ways and is happy I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Thanks guys 
Shes fine with the other 2 bunnies and is happy for my to stroke her when she decides to come over but she just doesnt want me to pick her up  I can sit in the run with them and she'll come over for a stroke but thats about it. Id rather her be more friendly with Bebe and grunt at me, rather then being the other way around though  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Just changed the appointment for Bebes groom to next thursday instead  should give the rabbits that little bit more time  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*LOOK!!! LOOK!!!*

Look who i caught having cuddles just now!  Ive not seen all three of them having a cuddle!  its usually just been 2 of them!   look at all 3 of them having a snuggle! hehehehe yey!!!!!




























:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

Awwww they look like theyve always lived together dont they, really really well done hun xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 16*

Bunnies have been cuddling all night  The weather looks abit funny here today.. looks like it might rain so wont be letting them out until it perks up abit  Gave them some watered down ribena yesterday as a treat and half the bottles gone this morning :lol: Going to sort the other cage out today ready to be attached onto the cage there in now  x


----------



## srhdufe

Awww well done you xx

I knew you could do it. They look so happy together


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 17*

Bunnies are still happy today and all of the ribena treat i gave them has now gone :lol: i think it was a favourite!

They are in again today as the weather is warm but looks like its going to rain 

Just need to rope my mum in to help me sort the other cage out ready to put together with the cage there already in! 

I must admit though... i keep having thoughts about getting another rabbit.. a buck to join the group so i have an even number :blushing: :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Day 18*

All still happy bunnies  They should be good to go outside today as the weather is looking good! Just watching the weather to find out if it will rain or not today 

Tomorrow is the day we start changing the cage around  Im preping everything today ready for the cages to be put together tomorrow 

Bunnies have been *VERY* good so i have given them abit of ribena again as a well done  They think its the best thing since hay! :lol: the bottle is now lasting about half a day and bunnies are trying to keep drinking it when its all gone :lol: x


----------



## jemma_79

Awww. Lovely to see cuddly happy bunnies! Gives me hope for bonding my two lovelies!


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> *Day 18*
> 
> All still happy bunnies  They should be good to go outside today as the weather is looking good! Just watching the weather to find out if it will rain or not today
> 
> Tomorrow is the day we start changing the cage around  Im preping everything today ready for the cages to be put together tomorrow
> 
> Bunnies have been *VERY* good so i have given them abit of ribena again as a well done  They think its the best thing since hay! :lol: the bottle is now lasting about half a day and bunnies are trying to keep drinking it when its all gone :lol: x


They do like their ribena 
If I give mine a bottle in the eve, the next morn its all gone. I am grateful to the breeder that told me about it all those years ago.

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

jemma_79 said:


> Awww. Lovely to see cuddly happy bunnies! Gives me hope for bonding my two lovelies!


Its going to go great! :thumbup: dont worry about it!  x



hazyreality said:


> They do like their ribena
> If I give mine a bottle in the eve, the next morn its all gone. I am grateful to the breeder that told me about it all those years ago.
> 
> *Heidi*


I was worried my bunnies werent drinking enough while they were outside so i gave them some when they were in the run and they drunk lots of it :thumbup:

Cleaned Bebes cage out this evening along with the cage they are in  then i mopped the floor with warm water and vinegar to make sure it was all clean  So today was the first day the bunnies have been able to run around the room together :thumbup: Theyve all got on great again :thumbup: x


----------



## crofty

Sounds like you have a bonded trio :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

crofty said:


> Sounds like you have a bonded trio :thumbup:


Hurray!  Theres only one more step left now! and thats to put the two cages together! :thumbup:

Its great because Hunny & Sunny are helping to groom Bebe so her fur is looking so clean and shiny  

Shes off to the groomers on Thursday, Ive decided not to take Hunny & Sunny as Bebe will be afew hours and she will be away from them even if they went  So im going to keep Hunny & Sunny at home with me and take Bebe alone, Then ill make sure they behave themselves when i bring Bebe back. Well see how we get on :thumbup: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

All is good with the bunnies! All been out in the sun again today, and then came in for a run around there room when it got dark. Hunny has become abit adventurous and managed to get herself into the old degu cage  then managed to get herself under the rabbit cage (about 3inch gap) then she managed to squeeze between the dog gate to get out of the room and into the kitchen :lol: naughty girl! she must have been after the veggies!

All bunnies went for the myxo jab today to make sure they are all good to be outside for the rest of the summer! 

x


----------



## hazyreality

Definatley sounds like a bonded trio to me 
Hunny sounds like a little rebel now!!! lol

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Definatley sounds like a bonded trio to me
> Hunny sounds like a little rebel now!!! lol
> 
> *Heidi*


After i posted that i went back downstairs to check on them and Hunny was sat at the bottom of the stairs!  she'd run through the whole house! :lol: she hadnt been there long cause there were no poos or anything haha silly thing!

Bebe is at the groomers tomorrow, i groomed Bebe the other day so theyve had a practise of her being away for an hour and then being put back and they were fine! Im hoping tomorrow goes just as well :thumbup: Fingers crossed!

Plus i bought them a present for being good.... it was a pair of england pants tunnel for £2 at PAH :lol: They love them! x


----------



## hazyreality

I was gonna get one of them pants tunnels the other day but I wasnt sure if it would just scare them 
I got them the scratching post and the cat the football cushion. If I go near one tomorrow, might have to get one!

*Heidi*


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws and Claws cant get online atm but any experts on line if you could advise so I can pass it on to her, shes had a huge setback. Bebe had to go to the groomers and when she came back she popped her back in the outdoor pen and they got on and groomed each other, she went inside and when she came out there was some fur in the pen, she assumed it was just loose hair and they were moulting, so she popped them back in their hutch and hunny attacked bebe and bit her. She has them back in a small cage again, have you got any tips as she feels like she is back to stage one again.


----------



## hazyreality

I think she is back at stage 2 or 3 really 
I would take them straight out for a car ride to be honest, dont give them time to get stroppy before starting bonding again. Small cage and just keep perservering. It should be quicker this time. 
We were worried what would happen so soon after bonding them 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe

How long were the apart from, as rabbits can forget one another?

Wipe them over with some grooming wipes so they all smell the same and try them again x
They should be fine


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> How long were the apart from, as rabbits can forget one another?
> 
> Wipe them over with some grooming wipes so they all smell the same and try them again x
> They should be fine


They were apart for 4 hours, they did a test run with them being apart for 1 hour earlier in the week.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> They were apart for 4 hours, they did a test run with them being apart for 1 hour earlier in the week.


They can forget each other in the space of a few hours hun. She wouldn't have smelt the same as she did before she left either, so they may have mistaken her for a tresspasser so to speak


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> They can forget each other in the space of a few hours hun. She wouldn't have smelt the same as she did before she left either, so they may have mistaken her for a tresspasser so to speak


Shes wiped them all down with the wipes and put vinegar on the cage, she wants to know if thats right.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Shes wiped them all down with the wipes and put vinegar on the cage, she wants to know if thats right.


Yes thats fine hun


----------



## Paws&Claws

Hi everyone 
Thanks for all the help! They seem to have settled abit now and Hunny has started grooming bebe where she was bitten. Ive had a terrible evening and i feel awful for poor bebe getting bitten!

I thought they were getting on okay when i put bebe back as they were grooming her and everything.. then when i saw the fur i presumed it was Sunnys moulting that seems to have happen.. but when i put Bebe back in the cage Hunny attacked her 

Im not sure when Bebe was bitten but its all clean and its not deep just a cut. Ill keep an eye on it but she doesnt seem bothered by it atm 

Oh my days im so gutted  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Bad night last night.. Woke up afew times to stop scuffs. They have slept all morning and this afternoon they have been lovely with each other and have been grooming each other and cuddling  Had no scuffs today so hopefully theyve realised x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Good night last night, everyone was happy and slept okay.
This morning they werent too bad but now they have started scuffing again  poor bebe is just sitting out the way as hunny keeps being mean... then Sunny tried to groom bebe and Hunny had a go at him for it!  so he started grooming her and she was happy again!

Think Hunny is very jealous  x


----------



## crofty

You need to go back to square one hun, please please dont seperate them again, especially for groomers, she would smell different and been away for too long. You need to start from scratch but you will find you'll move steps quicker than first time around. What a shame! Hope they behave xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

Thanks Crofty...
I feel like giving up but i know if i do give up it will be much worse. I have no idea what im going to do when Bebe needs to go to the groomers again :crying: Shes an angora and *NEEDS* to be groomed.

Last night i was woken a couple of times by scuffs and today i checked them all over to ensure they were all okay. Bebes bit on her ear is healing nicely and looks like it will be gone in afew days, however one of the rabbits has niped her nose :crying: she has a small graze/cut on her nose now. I feel terrible for her. Poor thing :crying:

Hunny & Sunny are fine, so obviously Bebe hasnt been attacking back. Ive re-groomed them all and wiped them all with grooming wipes, wiped there cage in vinegar and used freshly washed sheets and neutral hay/paper and bottle.

They are back in the 30" cage and have been there since Thursday evening..  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks Crofty...
> I feel like giving up but i know if i do give up it will be much worse. I have no idea what im going to do when Bebe needs to go to the groomers again :crying: Shes an angora and *NEEDS* to be groomed.
> 
> Last night i was woken a couple of times by scuffs and today i checked them all over to ensure they were all okay. Bebes bit on her ear is healing nicely and looks like it will be gone in afew days, however one of the rabbits has niped her nose :crying: she has a small graze/cut on her nose now. I feel terrible for her. Poor thing :crying:
> 
> Hunny & Sunny are fine, so obviously Bebe hasnt been attacking back. Ive re-groomed them all and wiped them all with grooming wipes, wiped there cage in vinegar and used freshly washed sheets and neutral hay/paper and bottle.
> 
> They are back in the 30" cage and have been there since Thursday evening..  x


Can angora rabbits be clipped? I just thought if they could as she doesnt live outside you could maybe clip her at home so she wont need to go to the groomers, I would be willing to help hold her if you needed me to.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Can angora rabbits be clipped? I just thought if they could as she doesnt live outside you could maybe clip her at home so she wont need to go to the groomers, I would be willing to help hold her if you needed me to.


I dont know  Bebe usually has a bath, nail clip and a brush when she goes to the groomers. Even if i did that at home she would still smell different when she was put back with them? Im running out of ideas  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Had an up and down day today... they seem to get on then go down hill again :crying: Sunny is being the peace keeper but Hunny seems to get jealous... its such a shame, as Bebe and Hunny wouldnt be seperated only afew days ago 

Im determind to have them back as they were! It was so much easier for us and them!

Poor bebe has a bitten ear from the other night, which is lovely and clean and healing (sunny kept it clean for her) and she now has a scuffed nose  a small graze/cut which seems to be sore  now Bebe is taking the leave me alone attitude  she tries to run away when another bunny comes near  

Hope tonights a better night xx


----------



## hazyreality

I really hope they settle again 
Can you take them on a car ride at all or do you not drive? I really think that is the best way to settle them if you can, it worked wonders for mine.

Use salt water and cotton wool on the grazes and cuts. Or hibiscrub if you can get hold of any.

As for Bebe, I would have thought you could clip her, you can clip pretty much any fur, you wouldnt have to bath her to do it either. It depends on if you think you will like the look of her clipped 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> I really hope they settle again
> Can you take them on a car ride at all or do you not drive? I really think that is the best way to settle them if you can, it worked wonders for mine.
> 
> Use salt water and cotton wool on the grazes and cuts. Or hibiscrub if you can get hold of any.
> 
> As for Bebe, I would have thought you could clip her, you can clip pretty much any fur, you wouldnt have to bath her to do it either. It depends on if you think you will like the look of her clipped
> 
> *Heidi*


Last night was a little better but there was still scuffs  :crying:
Bebe has got very jumpy about another rabbit being near and is stamping her foot when one comes her way :frown:

They are worse then i first started right at the beginning. Im going to clean the cage, groom the bunnies and then take them out in the car. Ill do it sometime this afternoon and hopefully things will get a little better.

Poor sunny is trying to bring the group together x


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> Last night was a little better but there was still scuffs  :crying:
> Bebe has got very jumpy about another rabbit being near and is stamping her foot when one comes her way :frown:
> 
> They are worse then i first started right at the beginning. Im going to clean the cage, groom the bunnies and then take them out in the car. Ill do it sometime this afternoon and hopefully things will get a little better.
> 
> Poor sunny is trying to bring the group together x


Sounds like a plan. I really do rate the car ride  Hopefully you will find they do what mine did and huddle together  Have you got someone who can go with you with a spray bottle or water pistol? I get my dad to come but he hasnt had to do anything yet! Other than stop Mclaren laying on Kimba! She looked squashed!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Sounds like a plan. I really do rate the car ride  Hopefully you will find they do what mine did and huddle together  Have you got someone who can go with you with a spray bottle or water pistol? I get my dad to come but he hasnt had to do anything yet! Other than stop Mclaren laying on Kimba! She looked squashed!
> 
> *Heidi*


Yeh i have a couple of people so ill get it sorted out :thumbup:
Im going to bring the cage downstairs and watch them for abit, but later this afternoon ill take them out for a ride  Will be nice to play with my new radio too :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Yeh i have a couple of people so ill get it sorted out :thumbup:
> Im going to bring the cage downstairs and watch them for abit, but later this afternoon ill take them out for a ride  Will be nice to play with my new radio too :lol: x


Ooh you been buying yourself toys? Hope it goes ok hun, but if you need any help with the journeys let me know.


----------



## Kammie

When I bonded Dylan and Rosie I put them in an indoor cage in the garden and had the hose nearby. Each time either of them showed signs of being naughty they got a quick spray with the hose. It worked really well to distracted them from each other and because the weather is so warm a bit of water will cool them down. It also meant after the spray they were more interested in drying themselves than each other, which encouraged them to groom in front of each other building trust. I only had to do this for the first day and after that they were fine, just the odd humping from Dylan or a growl from Rosie.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Ooh you been buying yourself toys? Hope it goes ok hun, but if you need any help with the journeys let me know.


ta  my bf is understanding so he wont mind going for a ride lol yeh i bought myself a new car radio because my old one was broken  my friend fitted it for me the other day so im excited to play with it lol

Im off to the special pet shop today too so im hoping if the bunnies sort themselves out theyll have some new toys to share :thumbup: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> ta  my bf is understanding so he wont mind going for a ride lol yeh i bought myself a new car radio because my old one was broken  my friend fitted it for me the other day so im excited to play with it lol
> 
> Im off to the special pet shop today too so im hoping if the bunnies sort themselves out theyll have some new toys to share :thumbup: x


Oooh I might see you there, Im going kitten stuff shopping later.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I might see you there, Im going kitten stuff shopping later.


Hurray for shopping! :thumbup: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

I took the rabbits out for a drive at about 7pm, I took them on an 18 mile round trip which took about 30 minutes  All the bunnies were very good and for the first 5-10 minutes they were just wondering what was going on... then they all started laying down and cuddling up to each other 

I thought we would have a scuff or two but we had *NONE!!* 
I got back home at 8pm and brought the cage back inside, the bunnies have been sleeping and washing themselves since then and so far i have had NO scuffs at all! Bebe has calmed down slightly and the other two seem to be approaching her slower 

Bebe is still abit jumping and when she jumps away the other two seem to just leave her too it now instead of mistaking it for a start of a scuff..

Im hoping they carry on like this and im thinking of taking them for another car ride tomorrow evening as it does seemed to have calmed them  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuddles when we got back in the driveway...


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww look at them all cuddled up together, I think that car ride has to be tip number one for any wannabe bunny bonders, keep up the good work hun.


----------



## crofty

You're doing everything right sure they will settle. Take them all to the groomers next time, they dont have to have a haircut they can just observe, as long as they all smell the same and have been out together they'll be fine.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Awww look at them all cuddled up together, I think that car ride has to be tip number one for any wannabe bunny bonders, keep up the good work hun.


 thanks!
We had no scuffs all night n this is the first night since thursday that i have slept all the way through the night without being disturbed. They have not had any scuffs and bebe seems to be calmer 

Im going to take them for a ride later too to see if it makes them even better :thumbup: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Had a quiet night again last night and yesterday was great as i think they only had 1 scuff. Ive seperated them for 15 minutes today just so i can check them all over for injuries, groom them and bebe can catch up on some sleep as i think shes been abit too jumpy to sleep properly.

Hunny & Sunny both seem fine however Bebe has got 3 injuries  she has 2 bites to her ears and 1 to her nose. The one on her nose is worse then i thought and is a proper bite rather then a graze :crying: The good news is all of the bites are healing nicely and are lovely and clean. Going to keep an eye on them to make sure they heal up completely.

Im going to respray the cage with vinegar again and put new sheets in, then im going to take them for another 30 minutes ride this morning. If i have time i will do another 30 minutes ride this evening too  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

All bunnies are still doing well 

Off out in the car again this morning and they should be perfect by the end of the day ready to go into the rabbit cage 

I do need suggestions for when Bebe next needs to go to the groomers though? any thoughts? x


----------



## hazyreality

I am so glad the car ride worked  I think its worth doing a couple if they are jumpy and a little bit scrappy still 

When she next goes to the groomers, I think you are going to have to ask the groomer if you can take them all in a dog crate and if possible can she keep them close by while she is doing Bebe, and if she uses a spray conditioner or something like that, can she use some on the other 2 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty

Paws&Claws said:


> All bunnies are still doing well
> 
> Off out in the car again this morning and they should be perfect by the end of the day ready to go into the rabbit cage
> 
> I do need suggestions for when Bebe next needs to go to the groomers though? any thoughts? x


Take them all!


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> I am so glad the car ride worked  I think its worth doing a couple if they are jumpy and a little bit scrappy still
> 
> When she next goes to the groomers, I think you are going to have to ask the groomer if you can take them all in a dog crate and if possible can she keep them close by while she is doing Bebe, and if she uses a spray conditioner or something like that, can she use some on the other 2
> 
> *Heidi*





crofty said:


> Take them all!


Thanks Guys!
Shes going to the groomers at the end of august so ill give them a ring and see what they say! :thumbup: I hate that poor bebe gets picked on just because of her new hair cut :lol:

All went well last night and ive taken them for a car ride everyday for the past 3 days. Today im taking them all to the vet to get Bebes bites checked out  so im putting the dog crate in the car again and treating it like another car ride :thumbup:

x


----------



## Paws&Claws

All bunnies are healthy and Bebes bites are healing fine  Vet gave me some anti-bacterial stuff just incase theres another incident 

Rabbits travelled to/from the vet in the dog crate again and when i got home i put the dog crate into the rabbit run. I then opened the doors and let them have a wander and a stretch! Rabbits seem happy to be outside in the sunshine and so far they have been outside for about 20 minutes and weve had no problems


----------



## Paws&Claws

Everything seems to be getting back to normal now and they seem very happy cuddling each other  Hunny seems abit of a fuddy duddy today and has tried niping bebe a couple of times (nothing serious) however i didnt risk them in the run today because of this so ive kept them where i can see them  hoping tonight will be the last night they need in the dog crate and im going to try them in the run or rabbit cage tomorrow  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Hunny is starting to calm down now and they are all beginning to behave themselves 90% of the time  Bebe is content and happily munching hay atm! 

Last night all the rabbits were having one big cuddle at bed time so im hoping theyll be perfect by the end of today ready to be moved into the cage tomorrow evening  x


----------



## hazyreality

Sounds like you are getting back to how you had got them before 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Sounds like you are getting back to how you had got them before
> 
> *Heidi*


Yeah so far they are doing well and sharing toys nicely but hunny still seems to want to nip alittle 

Erm.... It wont be the end either way.... got a new addition today and after she has been neuted and vaccinated theres a chance she maybe introduced to the trio  x


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> Yeah so far they are doing well and sharing toys nicely but hunny still seems to want to nip alittle
> 
> Erm.... It wont be the end either way.... got a new addition today and after she has been neuted and vaccinated theres a chance she maybe introduced to the trio  x


You are mad!!! lmao!

Gypsy still nips/grunts at the rest of mine so she may just be a grumpy one! lol

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> You are mad!!! lmao!
> 
> Gypsy still nips/grunts at the rest of mine so she may just be a grumpy one! lol
> 
> *Heidi*


Yeh i have a feeling Hunny just has grumpy moments! Luckly Bebe doesnt nip back so its usually a short scuff if there is one.

I have to admit, i enjoy bonding rabbits  i love having them around me all the time! There so interesting to watch and i love seeing them cuddle when they get on :thumbup: x


----------



## Paws&Claws

I havent watched them much today as ive been out graduating from uni :lol:

My sister kept an eye on them for me today and she said they have been fine 
They seem very cuddly with each other this evening and are grooming bebe ALOT atm 

About to change there sheets and feed them before bed  Hopefully they can be in the run tomorrow or at least in there rabbit cage... well give it ago!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*Update*

Well today i cleaned the hutch and made everything all ready for there return into the hutch!  until.............. i got bebe out just to give her a brush before she went in, i put her back in the dog crate for a second while i took the water bottle to the hutch and as soon as i put her back in Hunny went for her! :crying:

I duno how im going to do this! Bebe is an angora and *NEEDS* to be groomed constantly, i have put it off over this week just so she can bond and im not interfering! All i did was take Bebe out and brush her! I thought something was up so i wiped them down a little with the wipes. The other 2 rabbits were in the room and about 2 ft away from her when she was being groomed, they all smell of the grooming wipes and i havent used any shampoo or anything!  i have no idea what im going to do! I brushed her for about 30 minutes so it wasnt even for very long! 

Atm ive put the rabbits in there carry cages and ive vinegared the dog crate to put them back in again. Then im going to take them out in the car soon.

I am so annoyed with my little nethies... why do they keep doing this?! :crying: x


----------



## BattleKat

Paws&Claws said:


> *Update*
> 
> Well today i cleaned the hutch and made everything all ready for there return into the hutch!  until.............. i got bebe out just to give her a brush before she went in, i put her back in the dog crate for a second while i took the water bottle to the hutch and as soon as i put her back in Hunny went for her! :crying:
> 
> I duno how im going to do this! Bebe is an angora and *NEEDS* to be groomed constantly, i have put it off over this week just so she can bond and im not interfering! All i did was take Bebe out and brush her! I thought something was up so i wiped them down a little with the wipes. The other 2 rabbits were in the room and about 2 ft away from her when she was being groomed, they all smell of the grooming wipes and i havent used any shampoo or anything!  i have no idea what im going to do! I brushed her for about 30 minutes so it wasnt even for very long!
> 
> Atm ive put the rabbits in there carry cages and ive vinegared the dog crate to put them back in again. Then im going to take them out in the car soon.
> 
> I am so annoyed with my little nethies... why do they keep doing this?! :crying: x


maybe her brush smells of something foreign? if it's going to take half an hour is it possible to make a pen that the four of you can get in to and sit in there to brush her? that way she won't be away from them at all.


----------



## Paws&Claws

BattleKat said:


> maybe her brush smells of something foreign? if it's going to take half an hour is it possible to make a pen that the four of you can get in to and sit in there to brush her? that way she won't be away from them at all.


I could groom her outside in the run next time and see how it goes. I brushed the other 2 with the same brush  i dont know... sometimes they are brilliant and sometimes they are little terrors lol!

Ive taken them out in the car for 30 mins in the rain and they are happy at the moment so i am hoping it was just a hiccup and i can try the hutch again tomorrow x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Since coming back from the car ride all 3 bunnies are fine and there has been no scuffs. They are grooming Bebe and im just about to feed them  Hoping it was just a hiccup and theyll be fine in the morning!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Had an okay night last night..

Decided to seperate bebe from the other 2 for 5 minutes while i just cleaned the dog crate out... i think she made the most of it :lol:










All rabbits then went for a 30 minutes car ride when i put them back together and then they went straight into the hutch with the blanket they have all had a wee on, so it smells like them 

So far all 3 bunnies are getting on fine in the hutch  They have been in there since about 12 and had no scuffs  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Rabbits had a good few hours in the hutch yesterday but there was a couple of scuffs before bed time (nothing serious just Bebe running around and accidently jumping on another bunny ) So i decided to put them back in the dog crate for the night so i could keep an eye on them. All bunnies were fine all night but decided to have a couple of scuffs this morning (Once again Bebe being made jump and running around)

They are in the dog crate atm and have been fine so far. I will be taking them for a little ride this afternoon and then trying them in the hutch again when we get back. Hopefully they will have no scuffs again, but due to them being naughty this morning they will be in the dog crate tonight and i will put them straight in the hutch in the morning. If everything goes good i will keep them in there over night on sunday 

I think they are starting to settle down again however i am taking into consideration that Summer is in the hutch next to them when they go back into there hutch. I know this can cause problems as they will be able to smell her, However so far i think they are starting to get use to the idea and seem to be calming down in the hutch. I think smelling Summer a little will be good for them as i intend to bond Summer with them in September (when Summers been done and had all injections and hormones have calmed down etc)

Ive been though this once before when Bebe was brought inside and Hunny & Sunny could smell her. I think it will all sort itself out soon, i just have to stick with it!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

No scuffs at all in the night, 1 scuff so far today which was because one of the rabbits laid on another  think there starting to settle now  x

Scrap that... they just had another one for no reason  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Gave them a box to play with last night and they ended up fighting over it all night!  I went to sleep at about 4am 

Going to give them some more space today as i think they need abit of time to run around. I will defo keep them together though and be with them the whole time they are out  x


----------



## BattleKat

you're not having an easy time of it are you? looks like there is progress though.


----------



## Paws&Claws

BattleKat said:


> you're not having an easy time of it are you? looks like there is progress though.


Im sticking with it  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Getting on MUCH better now 

Bebe is being groomed and cuddled and they ran around the living room yesterday and were very happy and comfy together! Im going to bunny proof my room tonight and let them hop around it  see how we get on! x


----------



## crofty

Paws&Claws said:


> Getting on MUCH better now
> 
> Bebe is being groomed and cuddled and they ran around the living room yesterday and were very happy and comfy together! Im going to bunny proof my room tonight and let them hop around it  see how we get on! x


Good keep going!


----------



## Paws&Claws

crofty said:


> Good keep going!


Bunny proofed my bedroom last night and let them run around the floor all night! :thumbup: Went brilliant! No scuffs or anything and i think they were very happy to have room to run around!  They shared there tea nicely, nibbled a box together and cuddled in the cage when they were tired :thumbup:

Everything went perfect! They have been asleep all day after being up running around all night :lol: I am going to try them in there hutch this evening while im making the degu cage  x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Rabbits went out into the outside run today!  Everything was fine and they have had a lovely afternoon playing out 

They are back in the dog crate again this evening to make sure i didnt miss anything naughty today  and so far they are sleeping all cuddled up 

If all goes well tomorrow they will be in the hutch! Yey! x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Brilliant night last night! No problems at all!  Lots of cuddling going on!

They will be going back out in the run today while i clean out the hutch. Hoping that Summer being around wont effect anything. I also need to groom Bebe soon so i am thinking of sitting in the run with them today 

Well see how it all goes x


----------



## Paws&Claws

*UPDATE*

Well so far the bunnies have been brilliant!  They have been in a routine for the past 3 days of being in the outside run or in the hutch (pants weather today) all day, then in the hutch on an evening, then in the dog crate so i can keep an eye on them on a night  They have all been great! Had no problems for afew days now (including being in the same room as Summer) Everything seems fine and settled and when i hear noise coming from the rabbit room from the hutch i rush in with the spray ready, to find all 3 rabbits cuddling asleep and Summer in the other hutch making all the noise :lol: x


----------



## jemma_79

I've just spent a while reading this diary (I've read it alot during the process and commented a couple of time). Looks like the long process has paid off well. How are they doing this week?

Just started the same process today with my two girls, Dusty and Willow. Had to wait a a good six weeks after their ops (which wetn well) so the time seems right. Plus I'm off work so can give them loads of time. I'll be reading back at your diary thread for advice. Well done again!


----------



## Paws&Claws

jemma_79 said:


> I've just spent a while reading this diary (I've read it alot during the process and commented a couple of time). Looks like the long process has paid off well. How are they doing this week?
> 
> Just started the same process today with my two girls, Dusty and Willow. Had to wait a a good six weeks after their ops (which wetn well) so the time seems right. Plus I'm off work so can give them loads of time. I'll be reading back at your diary thread for advice. Well done again!


Its well worth it in the end, its great seeing them out in the run all together :thumbup: I have no problems at all with them outside now! Im trying to get them to be outside as much as possible so they have lots of space to run around. They have been in the hutch today and so far they have been fine. Sunny just seems to nip Bebe now and again.. a squirt of water and a NO stops him and he goes and has a minute eating hay and then they are fine again. Ive decided since they are so good during the night now, that i am going to keep them in the hutch and camp downstairs one night to watch them incase they start being naughty :thumbup:

You will find it a rewarding experience! Im looking forward to bonding Summer with the 3 of them in a few months (possibly November depending on if Summer is pregnant or not)  There are alot of up and downs but as long as you *DO NOT SEPERATE THEM EVER* even when you think they are bonded you will be fine  Good luck x


----------



## jemma_79

Paws&Claws said:


> Its well worth it in the end, its great seeing them out in the run all together :thumbup: I have no problems at all with them outside now! Im trying to get them to be outside as much as possible so they have lots of space to run around. They have been in the hutch today and so far they have been fine. Sunny just seems to nip Bebe now and again.. a squirt of water and a NO stops him and he goes and has a minute eating hay and then they are fine again. Ive decided since they are so good during the night now, that i am going to keep them in the hutch and camp downstairs one night to watch them incase they start being naughty :thumbup:
> 
> You will find it a rewarding experience! Im looking forward to bonding Summer with the 3 of them in a few months (possibly November depending on if Summer is pregnant or not)  There are alot of up and downs but as long as you *DO NOT SEPERATE THEM EVER* even when you think they are bonded you will be fine  Good luck x


Thanks - so far it's non-stop grooming and licking! I keep reading back over bits of your diary...


----------



## Paws&Claws

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks - so far it's non-stop grooming and licking! I keep reading back over bits of your diary...


grooming and licking is a very good sign! :thumbup: the first time i bonded these 3 it took me about a week... :thumbup: and thats very fast! sounds like you might be lucky like me  x


----------

